# A new Seiko 3rd gen Monster is arrived. SZSC003 blu dial. Fantastic.



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

For those who lost this great news, here it is.
The Seiko Monster SZSC003, the new 3rd gen monster with blu dial, cyclope and caliber 6R15.

Love it.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

My favorite monster. I wish I had one.


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

It is indeed nice looking


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> For those who lost this great news, here it is.
> The Seiko Monster SZSC003, the new 3rd gen monster with blu dial, cyclope and caliber 6R15.
> 
> Love it.


I like the 'date only' look to be honest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

I thought I would hate the cyclops but it really helps differentiate it from the other Monsters and divers in my collection and I grew accustomed to it within two days. I wish the blue was more vibrant. It looks black in most indoor lighting and I seem to need ten attempts before I can capture the blue correctly in photographs. I agree that the price is ridiculous but it is my one proper monster and I did not want to compromise and get something I did not absolutely want. The SBDC025 would be far more redundant with my SRP637 Baby Tuna/Shrouded Monster even if it could be purchased new for ~$200 USD less. Also, it is supposedly a limited edition model according to every seller but I have yet to see any confirmation of this as it is unnumbered. It could be limited simply as a JDM or Asia market model. Reposting an old picture:


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)

Where's the lume shot ? (;


----------



## Mike.Martins (Mar 20, 2014)

Could you give us a straight on pic of the face with the cyclops?


----------



## aeolianmode (Oct 16, 2013)

Hows the cyclops legibility on side view? Is it like the sub, where you cant see anything unless you look straight down at it?


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Oh no..There is a blue dial ??

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

watchw said:


> Where's the lume shot ? (;


Typical Seiko Monster lume so, y'know, FREAKING AWESOME!!!


----------



## Makeitfromscratch (Aug 13, 2016)

That's not a lume shot. That's a bedside reading lamp. Dayammmm! Nice toy.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Makeitfromscratch said:


> That's not a lume shot. That's a bedside reading lamp. Dayammmm! Nice toy.


Ha! It was a saved shot I took when returned home after a sunny walk. The lume noticeably glows in the slightest shade after a fresh charge.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Love the watch. $650+ on ebay.....ouch

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Love the watch. $650+ on ebay.....ouch


It is at the lowest I've seen it right now for $610 USD, shipped. I do not know how much further, if at all, it will dip. Again, its rarity/scarcity is speculative.

I just look at Gen 3 Monsters as comparable to the Sumo in price and spec and this particular one is just slightly more special, hence the added premium.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> It is at the lowest I've seen it right now for $610 USD, shipped. I do not know how much further, if at all, it will dip. Again, its rarity/scarcity is speculative.
> 
> I just look at Gen 3 Monsters as comparable to the Sumo in price and spec and this particular one is just slightly more special, hence the added premium.


Don't get me,wrong....i still want it.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mule (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Typical Seiko Monster lume so, y'know, FREAKING AWESOME!!!


How long will it keep that lume intensity? Is that photo taken a few seconds after turning out the lights, or longer? I only ask because I am curious, not trying to downplay the lume. Thanks. Nice watch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mule said:


> How long will it keep that lume intensity? Is that photo taken a few seconds after turning out the lights, or longer? I only ask because I am curious, not trying to downplay the lume. Thanks. Nice watch!


No worries, I completely understand. I don't know exactly but it was within 5 minutes of coming indoors after having it outside on a very sunny day. It definitely doesn't look like this from indoor light. I'll post a more typical shot when I get the chance. Every time I watch a YouTube review of a watch and the dial is flooded with light from an LED flashlight, I wonder how representative that is of normal use because it always looks great.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Love the polished surrounds on the indices. Very nice upgrade, also begs the question... Does it come in orange?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

dinexus said:


> Love the polished surrounds on the indices. Very nice upgrade, also begs the question... Does it come in orange?


Well, the SBDC025 is the Gen 3 Orange Monster and that can be had in the $500-$600 USD range.


----------



## sirploppy (Dec 26, 2013)

Love it. Never warmed to the shark teeth. The weekday while nice, would add to the effort when resetting the watch after a long nap.

Not that I am ever replacing my gen 1 orange, but i like this better than gen 2.

650 though? Youch.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sirploppy said:


> 650 though? Youch.


Yeah, the Gen 3 monsters are nice but all the criticisms of the specs for the price are completely deserved. I was hoping for more limited edition dial colors but so far blue is the only one. Also the "regular" black and orange dial models seem to be going up in price due to scarcity but like the lower-end divers, supply might just depend on seasonal production runs and more might hit the market again soon (or not).

I actually saw a Gen 3 Black Monster listed at below $400 USD two nights ago and almost pulled the trigger but it is far too redundant with my SRP637.


----------



## MarinaR (Feb 28, 2015)

Everything is getting more expensive, it's called inflation.. Yes, ouch. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I freely admit that the little beaut snook straight past me (I blame Sinn for it) but once seen, never forgotten.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

sticky said:


> I freely admit that the little beaut snook straight past me (I blame Sinn for it) but once seen, never forgotten.


$599 on the bay.....last one

http://m.ebay.com/itm/232191503643?_mwBanner=1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> $599 on the bay.....last one
> 
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/232191503643?_mwBanner=1


Now THAT is the lowest I have seen it! Usually any time it is under $600, it does not include shipping. Maybe prices are dropping!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

$300 overpriced but a lovely blue imo.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Cobia said:


> $300 overpriced but a lovely blue imo.


That it is. One can get two Gen 2 Monsters for the price and really, the blue is not as vibrant and noticeable as most of the photos. Again, I have to get it in just the right lighting indoors for it to show up in photographs. It's beautiful in natural light but the lume aggressively competes for attention when charged up (even outside!). I am hoping the dial fades just slightly over time. It is still easily my favorite 6R15 diver and favorite Monster, though, and I would recommend the SBDC025 if it drops below $400.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I love the watch, much better than the Gen 2 shark tooth, IMO. However more than I'm willing to spend at that price point. Still love my Gen 1 OM.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Also, it is supposedly a limited edition model according to every seller but I have yet to see any confirmation of this as it is unnumbered. It could be limited simply as a JDM or Asia market model. Reposting an old picture:


The strange thing is that monsters have always the same reference "in classic version".
1gen used the SKXxxx series,
2gen used the SRPxxx series,
3rd gen used the SBDCxxx series.

This one uses the SNCZxxx series so it could be a limited edition.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mule said:


> How long will it keep that lume intensity? Is that photo taken a few seconds after turning out the lights, or longer? I only ask because I am curious, not trying to downplay the lume. Thanks. Nice watch!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


My second gen monster last the entire night.
On my bathroom there is a strong light, when I clean my tooths it recharge the lume, 
than I go to bad and after 8 hours (when I'm lucky to sleep that much) I can easily read the hours in the morning (my room is completely black, no light at all)


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

No sapphire?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

MitchCumsteen said:


> No sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do you really care about sapphire?
I barely see any difference since my sapphire/hardlex watches.


----------



## RC65 (Dec 14, 2016)

Beautiful Monster -- congrats. If if all things were equal (Orange / Black / Blue) and the 3rd Gen. was priced at a level most of us, I suspect, feel it should be, I'd pick that blue one every time.


----------



## MitchCumsteen (Jun 23, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> do you really care about sapphire?
> I barely see any difference since my sapphire/hardlex watches.


Apparently..


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

No 68 checking in.









I've actaully had this for a week but just got around to posting a pic. Not 100% if I'll keep it though. The 1st gen Orange Monster is what got me into the hobby. That sold long long ago so this one feels a bit like coming back to an old friend. But tastes have changed so much and I have more watches now than when I started.....do I really need another watch? Besides is this a beater, a collectors item, a novelty? We will see what hapopens.

I do agree with everyone that said it is very hard to take a picture of the blue dial. Being a matte blue it doesn't reflect light the way that sunburst dials do.


----------



## uptempo (Mar 21, 2016)

RC65 said:


> Beautiful Monster -- congrats. If if all things were equal (Orange / Black / Blue) and the 3rd Gen. was priced at a level most of us, I suspect, feel it should be, I'd pick that blue one every time.


Yes. Me tooooooo

Sent from my SM-J700T using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Here is mine. But are they a Sumo or a Monster. The model number isn't either. It looks like a monster and has the heart of a Sumo. Also, no serial should exceed 1000 as that is how many were supposedly made


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

where do you bought this jewer? I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> where do you bought this jewer? I can't find it anywhere.


It has been trending down on eBay recently and about $50 USD less than it was a month ago, probably due to the currency exchange rate.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> where do you bought this jewer? I can't find it anywhere.


I'm not trying to be a smart ass, but it's literally on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/SEIKO-PROSPEX-LIMITED-MODEL-SZSC003/dp/B01N01Q41G


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Just in case anyone is still looking for this watch, if you have a forwarding account with Tenso or FJ than you can get the SZSC003 for about $100 USD less on amazon.jp









FJ was running a promo yesterday with 10% off Rakuten items and I picked one up for $405 USD. 
-Pete

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stmcelroy (Aug 4, 2016)

Love the blue.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine just landed from Seiko 3S. Dial is a very deep slate blue, but I like it a lot.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Lume looks awesome! Love the muted greyish blue dial color.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Mine just landed from Seiko 3S. Dial is a very deep slate blue, but I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 11124722
> 
> ...


You are making new regret selling mine!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks great! Like others have mentioned I wish it was more in line with traditional monster pricing.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Czar Quanovan said:


> Looks great! Like others have mentioned I wish it was more in line with traditional monster pricing.


I have now owned two Gen 3's and don't have an issue with the pricing. Both previous gens have gone up a lot too, and all have become more rare.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Call me crazy, but I think it's the identical colour used for the 773 Turtle dial.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Radar1 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think it's the identical colour used for the 773 Turtle dial.
> 
> View attachment 11127978


Crazy is as crazy does, but yes, color does look to be same. Good call.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Phew! Thought I was losing it. And the 773 looks pretty sharp in the sun too... bodes well.


----------



## Czar Quanovan (Aug 19, 2010)

Radar1 said:


> I have now owned two Gen 3's and don't have an issue with the pricing. Both previous gens have gone up a lot too, and all have become more rare.


Yeah, I noticed that they have all gone up in price. I remember when I bought my Gen 1 years ago. I can't remember the exact price but I feel like it was somewhere at or under $200.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Couple more lume shots. This is in a lit room.


----------



## ermporshe (Feb 11, 2017)

Where is the best place to find one in Europe?


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

I have one incoming from Japan. I'm interested to see what the serial number is. They're advertised as "limited" and rumor puts it at 1000pcs. If so they'll likely appreciate and be a good investment.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Mine just landed from Seiko 3S. Dial is a very deep slate blue, but I like it a lot.
> 
> View attachment 11124722
> 
> ...


Very nice mate congrats, ive never been a big monster fan but this looks very nice in that blue, its similar to the blue on the 773 turtle, shes a real looker.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think it's the identical colour used for the 773 Turtle dial.
> 
> View attachment 11127978


Yep, i recon you are spot on, same colour.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

There's a Japanese seller on eBay listing it for $533.11 USD, shipped, as of this post. That is a great deal!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

sblantipodi:
You had better keep an eye out for the 3rd Gen Monster.
I have a purloining nature. What's yours is gonna be mine!
Jus saying. I likeee much better'n my 1st Gen B M.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## sawman (Apr 11, 2012)

Some 11 years ago I purchased an Orange Monster from my local Seiko store (no longer in business). I was unimpressed with its timekeeping at +45s/d and returned it. Of all the watches I've owned, that is possibly the one I miss the most. Budget permitting, I would very much like a Gen 3.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> There's a Japanese seller on eBay listing it for $533.11 USD, shipped, as of this post. That is a great deal!


That is a good deal. I ordered mine from Rakuten, the last one from that seller, and it was $542 shipped.


----------



## rltubbs (Jun 3, 2014)

Great watch. Really like the blue dial on that one.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I think your Monster III would look even better on a mesh. Monster I or III on mesh are in my opinion the best looking Seiko diver watch head-bracelet combos.



Mr. James Duffy said:


> I thought I would hate the cyclops but it really helps differentiate it from the other Monsters and divers in my collection and I grew accustomed to it within two days. I wish the blue was more vibrant. It looks black in most indoor lighting and I seem to need ten attempts before I can capture the blue correctly in photographs. I agree that the price is ridiculous but it is my one proper monster and I did not want to compromise and get something I did not absolutely want. The SBDC025 would be far more redundant with my SRP637 Baby Tuna/Shrouded Monster even if it could be purchased new for ~$200 USD less. Also, it is supposedly a limited edition model according to every seller but I have yet to see any confirmation of this as it is unnumbered. It could be limited simply as a JDM or Asia market model. Reposting an old picture:


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

So....does anyone know the official word? Rumor is limited to 1000 pcs. Can anyone confirm or deny? 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Just ordered the *SZSC003 *Blue one for $515 from Japan ! yay! Will post pics when I'll get my hands on it


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

LEDZeppelin said:


> That is a good deal. I ordered mine from Rakuten, the last one from that seller, and it was $542 shipped.


Got mine from Raukten as well for $515 plus shipping. Not sure if yours was the last one as I ordered mine few hours ago. I'll post my serial # once it gets here


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Well sh*t... Another blue-faced watch that I'm going to have to buy... And I didn't even like monsters before.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

This is the only watch in my collection can nudge itself onto my wrist in place of my new acquired MM300. My Turtles and SKX's a whining on the curb now


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

No. 81 checking in.


























The Monster is what peaked my interested into collecting watches. Started with a Quartz Monster, than 1st gen OM, then 1st gen BM, then....well you get the picture. 
After owning Monsters, Sumos, a Shogun, and numerous Tunas, the Monster is the one I keep coming back to. So versatile, so useful. 
This and my MM300 will be the only modern SEIKOS I will have in my rotation once I sell my SBBN037.

No regrets in getting the SZSC003. Especially after the rumors of the Monsters "maybe" being discontinued, this could be your last chance to get a LE Monster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Quartz Monster? What is that?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice, hope to pick up one soon


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Quartz Monster? What is that?


Produced for only a year [1999-2000], the Quartz Monster predates the Monster lineage as we know it. The first time Monster hands show up on a SEIKO watch.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonkRoh (Mar 20, 2017)

ah ha, the lineage is revealed ... 

I like my black mark II but need a better bracelet for it


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

I just received mine from Japan, nice. 

Mine has a serial number 690039. Not sure if that means #39 or if it reveals anything about the "limited" billing.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^^ hmmmmm, I wonder too

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

flyersandeagles said:


> ^^^^ hmmmmm, I wonder too
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


It might be a limited production run but not necessarily LE model

Havent all the 3rd gen monsters had much less availability and sales than gen 1 and 2? I dont even think they have quit making gen 2 in favor of gen 3.

Either way fantastic looking watch. I may regret selling mine one day.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> It might be a limited production run but not necessarily LE model
> 
> Havent all the 3rd gen monsters had much less availability and sales than gen 1 and 2? I dont even think they have quit making gen 2 in favor of gen 3.
> 
> ...


Nothing on my papers, packaging or tag indicated "limited" even though online ads do.
Indeed it may not be a limited edition but just limited in a liberal sense of the word.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

There are not many for sale, looked online and located only few ... 4 or 5 , can't recall exactly


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Just arrived today from Japan - super fast shipping (3 days), thanks to the eBay seller....

#97 (690097) says hello




























Great shade of blue, as I think my pics show above.

Again, nothing on paperwork, box or watch that confirms that these are limited. Very curious to know the truth now....

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

Congrats. Mine took over a week from Rakuten Japan but I think the seller didn't actually have it in stock and had to source it before shipping. 

Maybe be the only way to know how limited it is would be to see if anyone has number 691000 or above.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Interestingly, the Gen 3 Black (SBDC025) and Orange (SBDC023) Monsters both had a retail price of 64800 JPY while this supposed limited edition is only 60000 JPY. Maybe this is an indication something to do with its rarity, maybe not.

Of course, the SZSC003 was released 2 years after the others so the strength of the Japanese Yen could have affected it. The JPY was around the same strength at the time of both releases but it was trending down after a huge surge in the two years in-between. This would be counter-intuitive to expectations of the watch's price, I think. Also, non-recurring costs were probably already spent and paid for by the first releases and previous generations and the savings more than offset possibly rising material and labor costs.

This post has no concluding thesis but I just thought I'd think out loud (but not literally) for a bit.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

LEDZeppelin said:


> Congrats. Mine took over a week from Rakuten Japan but I think the seller didn't actually have it in stock and had to source it before shipping.
> 
> Maybe be the only way to know how limited it is would be to see if anyone has number 691000 or above.


Absolutely! Great idea LZ!

Everyone that has one of these SZSC003's - please check your serial # and post it here. This is in an attempt to see if we can figure out how limited these are....if at all.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

flyersandeagles said:


> Absolutely! Great idea LZ!
> 
> Everyone that has one of these SZSC003's - please check your serial # and post it here. This is in an attempt to see if we can figure out how limited these are....if at all.


I don't remember if I posted mine here or in another thread, and I am far too lazy to see where, so I'll post it again. Mine is in the low 200s.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

#39 checking in.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Alright, just trying to put together what we have - below are all the serials posted so far :

*SZSC003 serials*
valuewatchguy - #68
P415B - #81
LEDZeppelin - #690039
flyersandeagles - #690097
Mr. James Duffy - low 200s

Feel free to update it when/if necessary


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I have finally got my watch delivered... I think they've must sent me the wrong watch, as it looks anything but blue.. my serial # is 6O0046 which also makes me think I've got a SBDC025 instead of SZSC003 .

If I compare my serial # with the ones listed here, mine starts with "6O00xx", while all the one you guys have listed starts with "6900xx" ... :| This looks like a SBDC025 to me , as I can't see any blue ...It's either I am color blind(wife's statement) or I have no clue what's going on. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this . Thanks


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mike.vrdt said:


> I have finally got my watch delivered... I think they've must sent me the wrong watch, as it looks anything but blue.. my serial # is 6O0046 which also makes me think I've got a SBDC025 instead of SZSC003 .
> 
> If I compare my serial # with the ones listed here, mine starts with "6O00xx", while all the one you guys have listed starts with "6900xx" ... :| This looks like a SBDC025 to me , as I can't see any blue ...It's either I am color blind(wife's statement) or I have no clue what's going on. I would really appreciate your thoughts on this . Thanks


Wow, this is really weird Mike. I though you got the black Monster too, until I saw your 2nd picture. That pic definitely looks like the right watch. The reason I say that is you can see the difference in the color of the date wheel background (definitely black) as compared to the dial itself. So I think you got the right watch. However the serial # thing is mind-blowing. Could you post a nice clear pic of the caseback for us? We'll get to the bottom of this...

Congrats, by the way! Fine looking watch you've got there... 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

flyersandeagles said:


> Wow, this is really weird Mike. I though you got the black Monster too, until I saw your 2nd picture. That pic definitely looks like the right watch. The reason I say that is you can see the difference in the color of the date wheel background (definitely black) as compared to the dial itself. So I think you got the right watch. However the serial # thing is mind-blowing. Could you post a nice clear pic of the caseback for us? We'll get to the bottom of this...
> 
> Congrats, by the way! Fine looking watch you've got there...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot buddy !
It is the right watch in the sunlight


----------



## Shuutr (Mar 17, 2017)

nice looking watch you have there.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

flyersandeagles said:


> Wow, this is really weird Mike. I though you got the black Monster too, until I saw your 2nd picture. That pic definitely looks like the right watch. The reason I say that is you can see the difference in the color of the date wheel background (definitely black) as compared to the dial itself. So I think you got the right watch. However the serial # thing is mind-blowing. Could you post a nice clear pic of the caseback for us? We'll get to the bottom of this...
> 
> Congrats, by the way! Fine looking watch you've got there...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Sorry FlyersandEagle, got sidetracked and I missed posting my serial# :


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Shuutr said:


> nice looking watch you have there.


Thank you SIR ! Love it !


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Updating the list with my serial :

*SZSC003 serials*
valuewatchguy - #68
P415B - #81
LEDZeppelin - #690039
flyersandeagles - #690097
Mr. James Duffy - low 200s
mike.vrdt - #6O0046 - really weird one comparing with the other ones

Feel free to update it when/if necessary


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

mike.vrdt, that is definitely the right watch but weird serial. The second digit looks like the letter "O", not the number zero.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ Right. I'm sure Seiko could shed light on this issue, but every few days, I check on the various Seiko websites, and find nothing about this model. I wish someone had an "in" with someone in the Seiko "family" that could find out for us. Does anyone here know anyone that works at a Seiko AD? Or even an online retailer that sells Seiko? Someone most know the deal with these Monsters....

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Found a little info tonight on an "obscure" website that supports the "limited to 1000" theory for the SZSC003

Seiko Monsters - porlm

"...Towards the end of 2016, a limited (1000 pcs) version named SZSC003 was released, with a dark blue dial...."


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

If it is consistent with other Seiko watches, the O should stand for October, while the 9 would be September. The production numbers would be from the last 3 digits (compared to 4 digit production numbers on other Seiko watches). So I would say the production numbers started over in October. It is odd that they would not number these like other limited editions.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Condor97 said:


> If it is consistent with other Seiko watches, the O should stand for October, while the 9 would be September. The production numbers would be from the last 3 digits (compared to 4 digit production numbers on other Seiko watches). So I would say the production numbers started over in October. It is odd that they would not number these like other limited editions.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It would make some sense, but the "O" one (mine) has 0046 and the ones with "9" have higher numbers than mine, so it might make sense if they printed the serial #s backwards starting with the higher #s '9' finishing with lower #s in October -'O'  -which I highly doubt that


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

My # is 660110


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mike.vrdt said:


> It would make some sense, but the "O" one (mine) has 0046 and the ones with "9" have higher numbers than mine, so it might make sense if they printed the serial #s backwards starting with the higher #s '9' finishing with lower #s in October -'O'  -which I highly doubt that


Mike - I think what Condor97 was saying is that the production numbers rolled over (meaning start over at "0001" again) in a new production month - in this case - October. Make sense?

In my mind, it's a viable theory that makes sense.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

cycletronic2000 said:


> My # is 660110


Here is an interesting one. And...making this harder to figure out lol.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Further speculation... I always assumed watches did not necessarily roll off the production line in numerical order and stamped with its serial number. Some units are delayed and put in a pile with others that might be cased with a bit of dust under the crystal or a movement that was out of spec and need adjustment later. (Not bezels and chapter rings, of course. Those are inspected by a cross-eyed man just watching the clock and counting down until happy hour.) The serial number is assigned and follows a unit through its entire assembly and it is stamped along with the month and year digits upon completion.

Or maybe it's magic. At this point that is just as likely.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> (Not bezels and chapter rings, of course. Those are inspected by a cross-eyed man just watching the clock and counting down until happy hour.)


+1 
Lol

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

flyersandeagles said:


> Mike - I think what Condor97 was saying is that the production numbers rolled over (meaning start over at "0001" again) in a new production month - in this case - October. Make sense?
> 
> In my mind, it's a viable theory that makes sense.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Hey Dave, not making much sense to me to start from zero each month... but I could be wrong. Have we seen this kind of approach before ? thanks


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

cycletronic2000 said:


> My # is 660110


Updating the list :

*SZSC003 serials*
valuewatchguy - #68
P415B - #81
LEDZeppelin - #690039
flyersandeagles - #690097
Mr. James Duffy - low 200s
mike.vrdt - #6O0046 - really weird one 
Cycletronic2000 - #660110

Feel free to update it when/if necessary


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Just wondering if following gents would be kind to share with us their full serial #(just for the record) :
-valuewatchguy - #68
-P415B - #81
-Mr. James Duffy - low 200s

No biggie if for whatever reason is not possible.
Thanks


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mike.vrdt said:


> Hey Dave, not making much sense to me to start from zero each month... but I could be wrong. Have we seen this kind of approach before ? thanks


Mike, I'm not enough of a Seiko nut to understand their process.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

The first digit is year produced. So a 6 would be 2006 or 2016. Obviously 2016 in this case.


The second digit represents the month of manufacture.
1 = January
2 = February
3 = March
4 = April
5 = May
6 = June
7 = July
8 = August
9 = September
O = October
N = November
D = December


The last 4 digits represents the number of the watch coming off the production line. This resets to 0 for each month.


----------



## Hectrrr (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn that's nice! i bet it was not cheap...


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

appleb said:


> The first digit is year produced. So a 6 would be 2006 or 2016. Obviously 2016 in this case.
> 
> The second digit represents the month of manufacture.
> 1 = January
> ...


Thanks for that - I knew there was a formula for the production date. So this would lead one to believe (with good reason) that Seiko is using their traditional process to serialize these. Therefore, we can surmise that these dark blue Monsters are probably not a limited edition model. As many have stated, they would be serialized xxxx/1000 if they were indeed a limited edition, right?

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have one incoming an sooo exited. Love my OM but this is amazing .


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

Ok guys, check this out. This is the back of my recently acquired SRP639 baby tuna:










Notice it has the the exact same serial number as mike.vrdt's watch!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I suppose that can and does happen. A lot. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

My serial number is 6O02xx. Until we know the month of the others or accept the possibility the serial numbers are dialed back down to zero each month, mike.vrdt's number is still the odd one. 

As for it being a limited edition, we know it has the odd SZSC designation, it is JDM and has a lower MSRP in JPY than the other Gen 3 Monsters released 2 years prior. They seem to be less available upon release than the others but it could be due to the high speculation price in the gray market and aftermarket. Until recently, all limited editions are stamped and numbered as such but I think some of the recent Asian market exclusives say limited edition on the case back and packaging but not numbered.

Where does this leave us? The same place where we have been: Looking badass with a blue dial Seiko Monster on our wrist.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

LEDZeppelin said:


> Ok guys, check this out. This is the back of my recently acquired SRP639 baby tuna:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats very strange.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

J


flyersandeagles said:


> Hmmm, I suppose that can and does happen. A lot.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Yea, if Seiko uses the same serial numbering on all their watch models then theoretically there would be as many of the same serial as there are different models. Still, overall it's a surprising coincidence that two same serials pop up in this thread and even more surprising is the fact that I even noticed. I was handling the baby tuna, happened to glance at the serial and notice the "O" second digit, then checking this thread it was the exact same number. I don't do the lotto but if I did I'd figure a way to play those numbers.


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

mike.vrdt said:


> Just wondering if following gents would be kind to share with us their full serial #(just for the record) :
> -valuewatchguy - #68
> -P415B - #81
> -Mr. James Duffy - low 200s
> ...


Update - Mine is #6O0081 which dates it to 2016, October #81 off the production line.

Also about the non-badging of it being an "LE", I remember my SRP455 was a JDM LE only a 1000 produced with only LIMITED EDITION on the back. Then, the SRP461 came out which was the same watch but on a bracelet and that one had all the badging/paperwork with only 500 pieces produced (click here for more info).

Also my SBBN037 Blue Tuna is a rumored JDM LE with only 3000 pieces being produced. But again, no LE badging/packaging.

So the whole LE thing really isn't a big bother for me. Funny thing though, it seems like every blue SEIKO I've owned is rumored to be a JDM LE but with no LE packaging. :think:


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

Someone said Seiko only puts Cyclops on limited edition models or limited runs. Also, Monsters were SKX and SRP. This is Szsc....where did that come from? The other 3rd Gens are SBDC.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Herman65 said:


> Someone said Seiko only puts Cyclops on limited edition models or limited runs. Also, Monsters were SKX and SRP. This is Szsc....where did that come from? The other 3rd Gens are SBDC.


The regular black and orange Gen 3 Monsters feature a cyclops as does the Stargate II. As for the SZSC prefix, that is a wacky one!


----------



## jj4 (Apr 1, 2017)

First time caller, long time listener.

690149 checking in.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

Updating the list :

*SZSC003 serials*
valuewatchguy - #68
P415B - #6O0081
LEDZeppelin - #690039
flyersandeagles - #690097
Mr. James Duffy - #6O02XX
mike.vrdt - #6O0046 
Cycletronic2000 - #660110
jj4 - #690149

Please update if I missed anyone.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

Herman65 said:


> Someone said Seiko only puts Cyclops on limited edition models or limited runs. Also, Monsters were SKX and SRP. This is Szsc....where did that come from? The other 3rd Gens are SBDC.


The numbered limited editions I have seen have the double wide cyclops that covers the day also. The 3rd gens only have a date and the cyclops is smaller. 3rd gens might as well be "limited" given the price and availability, but are not badged as such.

Which brings us us back to this SZSC003, unofficially sold as limited, but so far nothing conclusive either way. I'm leaning towards "limited" to the number manufactured during a certain timeframe, not limited to a certain number produced, i.e., maybe there will never be a 7XXXXX serial. Buts that's just my hunch.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Just pulled the trigger on one! Yow! I've been looking for an SBDC025 for a decent price for awhile and it seems most clean used ones are ~$500 so getting the SZSC003 for $536 seemed the better way to go. I like the Dark Blue dial better anyway! This will be my 1st Monster!!


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

Cycletroll said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one! Yow! I've been looking for an SBDC025 for a decent price for awhile and it seems most clean used ones are ~$500 so getting the SZSC003 for $536 seemed the better way to go. I like the Dark Blue dial better anyway! This will be my 1st Monster!!


Congrats on your inbound! For your first Monster you certainly picked a nice one. You don't mess around.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

LEDZeppelin said:


> Congrats on your inbound! For your first Monster you certainly picked a nice one. You don't mess around.


Well, I'm gonna wear it so I figured I better like it! Pretty much all my Seiko's are 6R15's except for my old SKX (the 1st auto I ever owned). So I guess my trend in JDM's is for watches with the 6R15.
I'm hoping this Monster will resonate better for me than the SBDC001 Black Sumo I'm selling. I'm thinking the chunky but smaller diameter case will sing!


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Long story short, I've received the info from a Japanese Seiko dealer, that 3rd gen Black and Orange production has ended last year . It doesn't look they've made to many of those either. Could this fact conclude that 3rd gen overall was not a"large" number production ? Will we see any 2017 made SZSC003 ?


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

mike.vrdt said:


> Long story short, I've received the info from a Japanese Seiko dealer, that 3rd gen Black and Orange production has ended last year . It doesn't look they've made to many of those either. Could this fact conclude that 3rd gen overall was not a"large" number production ? Will we see any 2017 made SZSC003 ?


Yes, I've noticed the high prices on the black, and especially the orange. Just for kicks, I keep all 3 in my Amazon shopping cart, and the prices have just risen on all 3. The orange is up over $1300 right now! (Shopping in Japan is the supplier). The black and blue are both over $600.

I just don't see how Seiko makes so few of such a traditionally popular model. Maybe they will make more at some point. I don't see why they wouldn't.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

As far as I'm concerned all gen 3 Monsters are "limited" as demand exceeds supply and prices inflate accordingly. Maybe there is some financial logic to this "less is more" approach by Seiko.


----------



## ledit0ut (Apr 11, 2017)

1st post! Just received my 1st automatic watch. The SN on the back says 6O0001.

Edit: For future ref how do you guys clean the watch behind the bezel at the 12 and 6 position?


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

ledit0ut said:


> 1st post! Just received my 1st automatic watch. The SN on the back says 6O0001.
> 
> Edit: For future ref how do you guys clean the watch behind the bezel at the 12 and 6 position?


Awesome serial number!

I clean the inner shroud with a soft toothbrush under gentle running water with a bit of dish soap. Turn the bezel as you go to get the areas obscured by the teeth.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Pop the bezel off and clean behind, lube the gasket/o-ring with silicon grease and snap it back on.
Or for lighter filth a nylon bristle toothbrush with some Dawn warm soapy solution, give it a gentle scrub.


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have one and it might be my favorite watch! It definitely gets the most wrist time right now.


----------



## Herman65 (Nov 28, 2015)

You definitely picked a winner! Congrats. I have this and the OM and I definitely wear the Szsc much more. I put in on a Strapcode Engineer bracelet to preserve the OEM


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Ok, what I want to know is, why didn't somebody tell me how cool Seiko Monsters are? 

Picked up my new SZSC003 this morning fresh in from Japan and what a watch! I had't realized quite how cool the Monster is. It is very unique with a tool watch flair but it wears reasonably small, has lot's of cool design details that aren't readily apparent in pics, and for once is a Seiko that I actually like on a NATO! This may very well become my favorite watch!
The Blue dial is a strange color; it's dark blue almost Navy in some lights, looks matt grey in other light, and sometime seems to be black.
BTW, for those that are keeping track mine is # 690073


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Looks pretty cool on an Isofrane too!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Cycletroll said:


> Ok, what I want to know is, why didn't somebody tell me how cool Seiko Monsters are?
> 
> Picked up my new SZSC003 this morning fresh in from Japan and what a watch! I had't realized quite how cool the Monster is. It is very unique with a tool watch flair but it wears reasonably small, has lot's of cool design details that aren't readily apparent in pics, and for once is a Seiko that I actually like on a NATO! This may very well become my favorite watch!
> The Blue dial is a strange color; it's dark blue almost Navy in some lights, looks matt grey in other light, and sometime seems to be black.
> BTW, for those that are keeping track mine is # 690073


SWEET! Congrats! I'm still only tempted to wear mine (I've had a few Monsters in the past). My SZSC003 was actually purchased with the investment in mind. I know, it sounds shallow. Shoot me. I just got a white Grand Seiko Diver a few days ago, and it's getting all of my attention right now 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Cycletroll said:


> Looks pretty cool on an Isofrane too!


Oh damn, now I'm really tempted to take the plastic off of this one....lol

Looks outstanding! Enjoy!   

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Nice looking piece that will only go up in value. I consider the Monsters with the 6R15 movement to be the ultimate Monsters. I would love to get my hands on the orange version - SBDC023.


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

*Cycletroll, congrats on your first Monster. Likely not your last.

Updating the list :*


*SZSC003 serials*
valuewatchguy - #68
P415B - #6O0081
LEDZeppelin - #690039
flyersandeagles - #690097
Mr. James Duffy - #6O02XX
mike.vrdt - #6O0046 
Cycletronic2000 - #660110
jj4 - #690149
Cycletroll - #690073

Please update if I missed anyone.​


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

TinyHippo said:


> Nice looking piece that will only go up in value. I consider the Monsters with the 6R15 movement to be the ultimate Monsters. I would love to get my hands on the orange version - SBDC023.


Me too, but not willing to pay the price. Amazon has them for over $1200. Crazy!

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

flyersandeagles said:


> Me too, but not willing to pay the price. Amazon has them for over $1200. Crazy!
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


That is nuts. They were selling here a couple years ago for $3-400 which is in retrospect a steal. 
There is one on eBay for $873 shipped from Japan, still crazy. 
In light of those prices the subject of this thread is a downright bargain, and it's "limited" to boot!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, thought I'd update after 31hrs of wearing this bad boy!
Wore it all day yesterday including a 3mi hike with the dogs. Slept with it on last night-lume is absolutely sick! Was super bright and legible at 3am. Took the kids to the Aquarium and the Biopark today and it's sitting at -1sec from the Atomic clock set yesterday morning. At various times it was up +2 or so but seems to be staying really close to even. Really digging this watch! Who knew Monsters are so friendly!!!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Cycletroll said:


> Well, thought I'd update after 31hrs of wearing this bad boy!
> Wore it all day yesterday including a 3mi hike with the dogs. Slept with it on last night-lume is absolutely sick! Was super bright and legible at 3am. Took the kids to the Aquarium and the Biopark today and it's sitting at -1sec from the Atomic clock set yesterday morning. At various times it was up +2 or so but seems to be staying really close to even. Really digging this watch! Who knew Monsters are so friendly!!!


Oh man, that's awesome! Not sure how much longer I'll be able to keep mine NIB.....

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

flyersandeagles said:


> Oh man, that's awesome! Not sure how much longer I'll be able to keep mine NIB.....
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Wear it! Enjoy it! It is a tool watch. It's meant to be employed.
How much are you gonna make on it anyway? Either be a dispassionate profiteer or a passionate WIS; hard to be both without mucho heartache!


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Cycletroll said:


> Wear it! Enjoy it! It is a tool watch. It's meant to be employed.
> How much are you gonna make on it anyway? Either be a dispassionate profiteer or a passionate WIS; hard to be both without mucho heartache!


True dat! But I'm way more passionate about the other 25 watches in my collection, so I guess I'll just be patient 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## ledit0ut (Apr 11, 2017)

LEDZeppelin said:


> *Cycletroll, congrats on your first Monster. Likely not your last.
> 
> Updating the list :*
> 
> ...


Missedmine,6O0001


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

ledit0ut said:


> Missedmine,6O0001[/QUOTE*
> 
> Updating the list :
> 
> ...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Just been reading through this thread . . . haven't seen the SZSC003 in real life, but in the pictures the blue looks a lot like the color of my SDS097K (a.k.a. 7002-7020).


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

Updating the list :

SZSC003 serials
valuewatchguy - #68
P415B - #6O0081
LEDZeppelin - #690039
flyersandeagles - #690097
Mr. James Duffy - #6O02XX
mike.vrdt - #6O0046
Cycletronic2000 - #660110
jj4 - #690149
Cycletroll - #690073
ledit0ut - #6O0001
*metalgear - 6O0129
*
Please update if I missed anyone.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Here is mine. 
At my desk in Roppongi, Tokyo.

Serial 6O0130









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

^^^ Sweet pic! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine is due to arrive tomorrow! I'm looking forward to it. Seems like a no-brainer when looking at the prices for the orange or black ones recently. I don't think you can go wrong with this one right now at just over $500.


----------



## Johnn_C (May 24, 2017)

First time in here just wanted to share with you this pic of the three generations, regards!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine came today, it's #600036

Couple of quick shots this evening.........on a blue Isofrane.


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Howa said:


> Mine came today, it's #600036
> 
> Couple of quick shots this evening.........on a blue Isofrane.


Great pics! 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Cycletroll said:


> Ok, what I want to know is, why didn't somebody tell me how cool Seiko Monsters are?
> 
> Picked up my new SZSC003 this morning fresh in from Japan and what a watch! I had't realized quite how cool the Monster is. It is very unique with a tool watch flair but it wears reasonably small, has lot's of cool design details that aren't readily apparent in pics, and for once is a Seiko that I actually like on a NATO! This may very well become my favorite watch!
> The Blue dial is a strange color; it's dark blue almost Navy in some lights, looks matt grey in other light, and sometime seems to be black.
> BTW, for those that are keeping track mine is # 690073


Hey Cyletroll! Congrats for your fine purchase  I missed this thread, but better late than never. And, , , I agree! Monsters are beautiful and are exceptional watches. I think they're one of Seiko's best kept secrets known only to those fortunate owners who took a plunge in buying this timepiece. A Monster is the only watch in my collection that can easily kick my MM300 off my wrist with no problems.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Go local sports team!


----------



## pcunite (Oct 28, 2014)

I like the date only wheel. Can't seem to warm up to the crown change from Gen1, however.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

For some reason, the cyclops annoyed me to no end, especially for the blue monster. Maybe it was the low contrast and darkness of the dial face. Easily taken care though with a crystal swap, now it looks a million times better for my tastes.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Very Nice Cycletronic!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's a few more pics of mine now that I've sized the bracelet, plus a couple beside a black scuba monster just to show the difference in dial color between the black and blue, it's not much really unless it's in direct sunlight, then it's pretty obvious.


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

this thread is making me have a very serious conversation with my wallet.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

MEzz said:


> this thread is making me have a very serious conversation with my wallet.


I don't even really like Monsters and even I'm sitting here thinking about picking up the SZSC003....


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

The scsz003 made me change my mind about Monsters. I've picked up a gen 1 orange dial since

Sent from my SM-T819Y using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Yet another double post, everything I posted today from my mobile phone was a double, I don't know how that's even possible since the forum makes you wait a minute between posts....sorry guys. And WHY is there no way to delete my post after I make it?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

thank you for the photos, this watch is amazing.


----------



## Horo Monger (May 18, 2011)

Beautiful piece, and interesting cyclops and crown distinctions.


----------



## in2zion (May 21, 2013)

Wow,

Looks amazing! Hmmm...another seiko?



sblantipodi said:


> For those who lost this great news, here it is.
> The Seiko Monster SZSC003, the new 3rd gen monster with blu dial, cyclope and caliber 6R15.
> 
> Love it.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I've made it even better.......


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Wow! That looks amazing! What bezel is that?


----------



## jametoo (May 29, 2016)

What is the Cyclops magnification factor? Does anyone know?


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

jhanna1701 said:


> Wow! That looks amazing! What bezel is that?


It's the bezel off the SRP581, the blue bezel really makes the blue dial stand out more, it was such a muted blue that it often appeared nearly black, well not anymore!


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Howa said:


> It's the bezel off the SRP581, the blue bezel really makes the blue dial stand out more, it was such a muted blue that it often appeared nearly black, well not anymore!


I was considering a blue rubber strap to bring out the blue dial.


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

I was just about to order the black dial SBDC025 until I saw this thread and the accompanying pictures. I am a real sucker when it comes to blue dials and I must say I am definitely getting the blue dial now. With the mention of a limited run, I still see quite many on the bay and also from the Japanese sellers so not as rare? Hoping the price will come down slightly on these.

I have a 1st gen OM for a few weeks now and already I am looking for my second one. Was one of those who could just not bare to look at a Seiko Monster for more than 2 seconds!


----------



## ChouSir (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, Looks great


----------



## razputin88 (Jun 14, 2017)

razputin88 - #6O0038


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I was checking on the market price for SZSC003 and guess what ? ... currently there is not a single one for sale from Japanese sellers, ebay, Amazon . I believe the value can only go North from now on... What do you gents think of this?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mike.vrdt said:


> I was checking on the market price for SZSC003 and guess what ? ... currently there is not a single one for sale from Japanese sellers, ebay, Amazon . I believe the value can only go North from now on... What do you gents think of this?


As much as I'd like to believe that (it helps me justify the price I paid for it), I would guess it will continue to ebb and flow. Maybe the recent strength of the US Dollar versus the Japanese Yen has made sellers hold back inventory. I am just making wild yet reasonable speculations here.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Tokeiya said:


> I was just about to order the black dial SBDC025 until I saw this thread and the accompanying pictures. I am a real sucker when it comes to blue dials and I must say I am definitely getting the blue dial now. With the mention of a limited run, I still see quite many on the bay and also from the Japanese sellers so not as rare? Hoping the price will come down slightly on these.
> 
> I have a 1st gen OM for a few weeks now and already I am looking for my second one. Was one of those who could just not bare to look at a Seiko Monster for more than 2 seconds!


Averaging ~$625 now  
Based on the much more plentiful SBDC025's price history I'd say it will only go up.


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

Cycletroll said:


> Averaging ~$625 now
> Based on the much more plentiful SBDC025's price history I'd say it will only go up.


Yes I know there are 2 available. Wonder if I should pull the trigger now....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## LEDZeppelin (Apr 29, 2012)

I certainly don't think the value will ever go down, and if they are drying up I agree that the prices should rise. Don't think they will surpass the orange which seems to have stabilized around $800-$1k, but I wouldn't be surprised to see them offerred for $600-700 soon.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

3 Thumbs up for this one, nice pickup sblantipodi. |> |> |>


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Gen 3 family pic....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G928A using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Howa said:


> Gen 3 family pic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow...


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Tokeiya said:


> Yes I know there are 2 available. Wonder if I should pull the trigger now....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Where can you still find them?...just curios ... and I might be tempted to get another one as a long term investment


----------



## Tokeiya (Jul 4, 2013)

mike.vrdt said:


> Where can you still find them?...just curios ... and I might be tempted to get another one as a long term investment


There are some on eBay selling for $600ish

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Gents I've got word from a friend that is dealing Seiko in Asia and long story short, SZSC003 is a 1000 pc Limited Release NOT Limited Edition. The guy really knows what he's talking about, so I hope this will shed some light over how many were built .


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

mike.vrdt said:


> Gents I've got word from a friend that is dealing Seiko in Asia and long story short, SZSC003 is a 1000 pc Limited Release NOT Limited Edition. The guy really knows what he's talking about, so I hope this will shed some light over how many were built .


So like a short run, eh? That's interesting! I wonder what the reasoning was for that? I like to think a bunch of folks on the production line were sad to see the Monster discontinued or out of production indefinitely so they were like, "Eff it, let's make some awesome blue dial versions!" Even the slimmest possibility of that happening makes me happy.

Here is mine today.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Could be this (3rd gen) the end of Monster era ? Looking on regular online watch stores and monsters all together are harder and harder to find and more expensive by every week.Just couple of models still available as new and some used ones ...


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Honestly one of my least favorite Seiko's. Just do not like that bezel at all. Appropriately named.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

TwentiethCenturyFox said:


> Honestly one of my least favorite Seiko's. Just do not like that bezel at all. Appropriately named.


It is a divisive design, for sure. I prefer full stainless steel bezels over color inserts so I love most of the models through all three generations of the Monster line.


----------



## Alen David (Aug 5, 2011)

Howa said:


> Gen 3 family pic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The orange one please!

I hope more will be introduced to the market. I don't care if it brings the price down. I'm not about that reselling business. I just appreciate quality watches!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> So like a short run, eh? That's interesting! I wonder what the reasoning was for that? I like to think a bunch of folks on the production line were sad to see the Monster discontinued or out of production indefinitely so they were like, "Eff it, let's make some awesome blue dial versions!" Even the slimmest possibility of that happening makes me happy.
> 
> Here is mine today.


don't forget to try it on NATOs, Monster looks super awesome even on NATOs.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> don't forget to try it on NATOs, Monster looks super awesome even on NATOs.


Never.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Never.


never say never


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

YAY ! I was able to get my hands on another one ... after actively looking for more than a month , a friend from Asia was able to get another one for me. I am so happy ! ...even though the price was higher than I paid on my first one, I was able to bundle it with a SRP657 and altogether got a better deal than initially asked. Really excited about the SRP657, was looking to get one for a long time.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Just realized that I have "watch" problem :|


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Can't stop looking at them ... are they awesome together or what ?


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

... and another one :


----------



## sidrox25 (Aug 4, 2009)

Man I love this guy. I think the monsters are one of seiko's best watches for the price point.


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mike.vrdt said:


> ... and another one :
> 
> View attachment 12437413


I don't understand from the photo, do you bought two identical watches?
or one is black and the other blue?


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

2 identical ones. Not my brightest move ... but I like them a lot


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Looks awesome on a blue rubber



lightspire said:


>


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mike.vrdt said:


> 2 identical ones. Not my brightest move ... but I like them a lot


LOL, this is called true love.
I can understand you, Monsters are so amazing.
Do you use one and you preserve one in a box?


----------



## lightspire (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you mike.vrdt. I had to source the Seiko rubber strap seperately but it worked out to be a perfect color match.



mike.vrdt said:


> Looks awesome on a blue rubber


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

One in the manufacturer box, the other in my watch box, not wearing either of them ... I love to look at them in the watch box, just staring at them.


sblantipodi said:


> LOL, this is called true love.
> I can understand you, Monsters are so amazing.
> Do you use one and you preserve one in a box?


----------



## neueziel (Dec 24, 2007)

So is the going price on the third gen really $500+? seems like it


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

neueziel said:


> So is the going price on the third gen really $500+? seems like it


Pre-owned Gen 3 Black Monster goes for around $400, $550 new. The Gen 3 Orange Monster is $600 pre-owned, $800 new while the LE Blue Ocean Monster is $550-$650 new.


----------



## rollyme (Jun 15, 2016)

Combo looks awesome.


lightspire said:


>


----------



## ironcross27 (May 7, 2008)

I'd still want one if the cyclops wasn't so offensive...


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Clearly a great watch here and a good photo too. But I'm quite confused. I thought the SZSC003 had silver bezel. Where did this blue bezel come from? Is it a mod? Or do I have the wrong reference #?



Howa said:


> View attachment 12334581


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

targetpro said:


> Clearly a great watch here and a good photo too. But I'm quite confused. I thought the SZSC003 had silver bezel. Where did this blue bezel come from? Is it a mod? Or do I have the wrong reference #?


I believe it was swapped with the blue coated (anodized?) bezel from the SRP581. The factory bezel on the SZSC003 is indeed uncoated stainless steel.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Oh, you and me too brother. You and me too.



mike.vrdt said:


> Just realized that I have "watch" problem :|


----------



## Hoang928 (Apr 11, 2008)

The blu dial is just perfect on the 3rd gen. Must have!!!


----------



## PeterLadic (Oct 11, 2017)

I am selling my SZSC003 blue gen 3 monster in mint condition if anyone is interested.


----------



## jcasa7 (Oct 28, 2015)

*I have a brand new, never worn*, * SZSC003 blue gen 3 monster for sale. You can see it on e-bay under jcas3480. I am asking $499.00 with free shipping in CONUS. For any WUS member that would like to own this beauty, I'll sell direct to you, via PayPal, for $475.00 with free insured priority USPS (in CONUS). I have two dozen watches in my collection and this great watch will not get the wrist time it deserves. If interested, message me or contact me at 6099334055.*


----------



## jcasa7 (Oct 28, 2015)

*Sold!*


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey guys,
I am still looking to buy one of these monsters, my problem is I can't stand any QC issues. 
Buying from Japan is not ideal (I bought a watch from Japan before and had to send it back; big hassle) and Amazon.com is not an option for me, since I am in Canada. 
So I am looking for a way to buy a SZSC003 where I am guaranteed of either no QC issues or the ability to send the watch back if I am not happy without extra cost (like Amazon would do). I know all the sellers on ebay at this point and they all just send you whatever they have (although, to be fair most of them accept a return for refund at the buyer's expense). 
Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

KFraz said:


> Hey guys,
> I am still looking to buy one of these monsters, my problem is I can't stand any QC issues.
> Buying from Japan is not ideal (I bought a watch from Japan before and had to send it back; big hassle) and Amazon.com is not an option for me, since I am in Canada.
> So I am looking for a way to buy a SZSC003 where I am guaranteed of either no QC issues or the ability to send the watch back if I am not happy without extra cost (like Amazon would do). I know all the sellers on ebay at this point and they all just send you whatever they have (although, to be fair most of them accept a return for refund at the buyer's expense).
> Any suggestions? Thank you


I would either be patient on the sales forms where you get an actual photo or if you have faith in humanity, contact an eBay seller to get their absolute assurance they send you one with no alignment problems.


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks for replying. I did contact a bunch of sellers about that. Most of them say that because they sell a new item, they don't open the box before shipping it. And to be honest, I don't like the idea of buying a used monster (just because I think most people are not careful with them on the account that the watch can take abuse).


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

KFraz said:


> Thanks for replying. I did contact a bunch of sellers about that. Most of them say that because they sell a new item, they don't open the box before shipping it. And to be honest, I don't like the idea of buying a used monster (just because I think most people are not careful with them on the account that the watch can take abuse).


If the seller has the watch at hand, they can photograph it because the boxes are not sealed and sellers don't receive them in-box anyway. Some eBay listings show an actual photo of a new watch but unless you can match up a serial number, there's no way of knowing the pictured watch is the one you will receive. Have you emailed ShoppingInJapan.net? They have it New in stock at a good price and they might be accommodating and checking the QC for you.


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Actually, I bough one from Shoppinginjapan.net and received a defective watch... They were great through the whole returning process and I received a refund 24 hours after they got the watch back, but now I have to go through the process of asking for my import duties back. Even if the seller is accommodating, returning something overseas is a hassle.
I was thinking about buying from Amazon.ca. There is a seller called Asian Qualities that's selling the watch for a decent price. They seem to have a good reputation. Besides, I contacted them and they told me I can return the watch for any reason if dissatisfied (and there is no fee to send the watch back, I think that's standard Amazon Market Place policy).
What do you guys think? Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

KFraz said:


> Actually, I bough one from Shoppinginjapan.net and received a defective watch... They were great through the whole returning process and I received a refund 24 hours after they got the watch back, but now I have to go through the process of asking for my import duties back. Even if the seller is accommodating, returning something overseas is a hassle.
> I was thinking about buying from Amazon.ca. There is a seller called Asian Qualities that's selling the watch for a decent price. They seem to have a good reputation. Besides, I contacted them and they told me I can return the watch for any reason if dissatisfied (and there is no fee to send the watch back, I think that's standard Amazon Market Place policy).
> What do you guys think? Does that sound like a good plan?


Ah. Did they offer to replace it with one with no QC issues? I would imagine it being worth their minor inconvenience to retain the sale. Hrm, now I am going to be a bit more careful purchasing from them let some recommend them!


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Ah. Did they offer to replace it with one with no QC issues? I would imagine it being worth their minor inconvenience to retain the sale. Hrm, now I am going to be a bit more careful purchasing from them let some recommend them!


They offered full refund. Don't get me wrong, they are a great seller. That could have happened to anyone, it was just bad luck. And they offered me excellent costumer service. The problem is that because it's an international sale, returns are a hassle (shipping takes a long time, you have to ask for your import duties back, you loose the handling fees...).But I wouldn't hesitate to buy from them again.


----------



## iVenomBlood (Jan 9, 2017)

KFraz said:


> Actually, I bough one from Shoppinginjapan.net and received a defective watch... They were great through the whole returning process and I received a refund 24 hours after they got the watch back, but now I have to go through the process of asking for my import duties back. Even if the seller is accommodating, returning something overseas is a hassle.
> I was thinking about buying from Amazon.ca. There is a seller called Asian Qualities that's selling the watch for a decent price. They seem to have a good reputation. Besides, I contacted them and they told me I can return the watch for any reason if dissatisfied (and there is no fee to send the watch back, I think that's standard Amazon Market Place policy).
> What do you guys think? Does that sound like a good plan?


What sort of defect you are referring to ?

I was close to order one from Shoppinginjapan this week, just curious,
regards)


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought mine from shopping in Japan as well. Everything was fine with mine. I know Seiko has a QC issue with these watches, the customer seems to be the QC department for their watches <$1,000.
Always was curious to try a Seiko Monster.

I bought it on November 1st it arrived on November 10. Anyway, I have worn it a few times and I am still on the fence about it. I much prefer the SBDC053 I got a couple days later, that only costs $200 more but no bracelet.
The cyclops bugs me but it can be fixed later.


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

The alignment was good, but the bezel was horrible. I had never seen anything like it. When I turned it, it would wobble up and down a lot. Almost felt like it was not fully installed. It was also skipping clicks (that felling that Seiko bezels sometimes have where every other click is too subtle, like CLICK click CLICK click, times a hundred; it would skip clicks entirely). I took it to a Seiko authorized repair shop to make sure it was not something easily fixable, but they told me it was defective. 
It was very unfortunate, because the watch otherwise was excellent. It was keeping time 3 seconds fast per day...


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

KFraz said:


> The alignment was good, but the bezel was horrible. I had never seen anything like it. When I turned it, it would wobble up and down a lot. Almost felt like it was not fully installed. It was also skipping clicks (that felling that Seiko bezels sometimes have where every other click is too subtle, like CLICK click CLICK click, times a hundred; it would skip clicks entirely). I took it to a Seiko authorized repair shop to make sure it was not something easily fixable, but they told me it was defective.


That sounds like one of the tabs on the bezel click spring is high while the other is low. It sounds like an easy fix with a prying tool and maybe pliers or vice grips to get the bezel on and off.


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> That sounds like one of the tabs on the bezel click spring is high while the other is low. It sounds like an easy fix with a prying tool and maybe pliers or vice grips to get the bezel on and off.


I don't do any repair on my watches, I don't know how and don't dare to try. And the two watchmakers that saw the watch told me to return it. But I wouldn't be suprised if you are 100% right and they where just thinking "if it's brand new why bother, just send it back for a refund". I couldn't find anyone to fix it for me so I had to send it back. In any case paying to get a brand new watch fixed would annoy me (since the Seiko warranty is valid only in Japan). Anyway, I just ordered a new one from a seller in Amazon.ca. Let's see how that goes.


----------



## iVenomBlood (Jan 9, 2017)

KFraz said:


> The alignment was good, but the bezel was horrible. I had never seen anything like it. When I turned it, it would wobble up and down a lot. Almost felt like it was not fully installed. It was also skipping clicks (that felling that Seiko bezels sometimes have where every other click is too subtle, like CLICK click CLICK click, times a hundred; it would skip clicks entirely). I took it to a Seiko authorized repair shop to make sure it was not something easily fixable, but they told me it was defective.
> It was very unfortunate, because the watch otherwise was excellent. It was keeping time 3 seconds fast per day...


Fair point, well as long as it bothers you with clicking that way.

I have a sun023 with a bezel a like you described, but it turned like a too much lube on the bezel gasket at the brand new condition.

Once I used this over a few years escessive lube washed away so now it is as stiff as on my 2nd gen monster with more solid clicks too.

Cheers


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

iVenomBlood said:


> Fair point, well as long as it bothers you with clicking that way.
> 
> I have a sun023 with a bezel a like you described, but it turned like a too much lube on the bezel gasket at the brand new condition.
> 
> ...


Mine felt like something was physically wrong with the watch. I didn't want to risk it. Good to know that some issues can resolve themselves through wear and tear though.

By the way, buying a JDM Seiko outside the US or Japan kinda sucks if you care about QC issues. Without Amazon.com or a seller like Long Island Watches to send the watch back to if there are any inconsistencies you are stuck taking chances. I wish I didn't care, but a misaligned bezel or hour marker would drive me crazy. It would take away completely the enjoyment of owning and wearing the watch. It would become an absolutely pointless waste of money. I am sure people that don't care think that's crazy, but I know there are a lot of people that fell the same way.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

KFraz said:


> Mine felt like something was physically wrong with the watch. I didn't want to risk it. Good to know that some issues can resolve themselves through wear and tear though.
> 
> By the way, buying a JDM Seiko outside the US or Japan kinda sucks if you care about QC issues. Without Amazon.com or a seller like Long Island Watches to send the watch back to if there are any inconsistencies you are stuck taking chances. I wish I didn't care, but a misaligned bezel or hour marker would drive me crazy. It would take away completely the enjoyment of owning and wearing the watch. It would become an absolutely pointless waste of money. I am sure people that don't care think that's crazy, but I know there are a lot of people that fell the same way.


If a JDM model has an official Seiko International guarantee card that is stamped and dated by the dealer, a Seiko service center will fix it if within the warranty period, worldwide.


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

This is next on the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

bshah1976 said:


> This is next on the list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is a bit hard to find.


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> If a JDM model has an official Seiko International guarantee card that is stamped and dated by the dealer, a Seiko service center will fix it if within the warranty period, worldwide.


I don't know about that. The authorized repair center near my house told me that they might do specific repairs on JDM models, if it's something simple that they have parts for. But they said the Seiko sometimes refuses to send parts of JDM models to other countries. They told me that if I wanted to repair my Monster under warranty I would have to pay 120 USD to send the watch to Japan to have it repaired there. That's my experience. Please let me know if yours has been different.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

KFraz said:


> I don't know about that. The authorized repair center near my house told me that they might do specific repairs on JDM models, if it's something simple that they have parts for. But they said the Seiko sometimes refuses to send parts of JDM models to other countries. They told me that if I wanted to repair my Monster under warranty I would have to pay 120 USD to send the watch to Japan to have it repaired there. That's my experience. Please let me know if yours has been different.


I guess the difference is if you're dealing with one of the ADs, not with Seiko directly. Seiko Deutschland, for example, will honor all domestic warranty requests with the right paperwork, i.e., for watches bought from approved dealers anywhere, with a valid Guarantee Card. They of course have full access to any parts from Seiko that are available/in stock, and order from Japan if necessary. I don't know for a fact if this practice is followed worldwide, I just assume so, because what sense does an International Certificate of Guarantee make if it's not?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, I suppose this is going to have to join my collection. I have an orange first gen monster and a black second gen. In my opinion the best colors for both respectively. This upgraded model in blue looks excellent. The price is a bit steep, but I’ve come this far, so...


----------



## cleef16 (Feb 2, 2016)

Very nice looking watch but I feel like the cyclops should have been 20% larger...


----------



## KFraz (Nov 25, 2017)

Guys, I need a pro tip!
I have just received my new SZSC003 and tried to size the bracelet. I took all the "removable" links out and put the clasp in the smallest microadjustment hole but the bracelet is still large (my wrist is 5.9 inches in diameter...). 
Now when I look at the bracelet I have one link with the arrow on the inner part on each side. If I were to take any more links I would have to take apart one of the links that doesn't have the arrow. I was assuming that if the link doesn't have the arrow it's not supposed to be removed. Is that true? Do you guys think I can go ahead and remove one more link? I don't want to mess up the bracelet, but the way it is now it's far from a good fit...

I appreciate the help.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

KFraz said:


> Guys, I need a pro tip!
> I have just received my new SZSC003 and tried to size the bracelet. I took all the "removable" links out and put the clasp in the smallest microadjustment hole but the bracelet is still large (my wrist is 5.9 inches in diameter...).
> Now when I look at the bracelet I have one link with the arrow on the inner part on each side. If I were to take any more links I would have to take apart one of the links that doesn't have the arrow. I was assuming that if the link doesn't have the arrow it's not supposed to be removed. Is that true? Do you guys think I can go ahead and remove one more link? I don't want to mess up the bracelet, but the way it is now it's far from a good fit...
> 
> I appreciate the help.


Go ahead and remove the link without arrow, I too have a small wrist 5.8" and I did this to all my Seiko bracelets wherever possible, no problems at all. |>


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm back! With the crazy prices for all things monsters these days, this SZSC003 seems more and more like a great deal, just picked this one up brand new from Japan for $518.....did a 1off mod with the blue bezel from the 581 monster, and on a blue Isofrane, not gonna sell it this time, lol.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Howa, did you cut down a 22mm strap?


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks great with that strap


Howa said:


> I'm back! With the crazy prices for all things monsters these days, this SZSC003 seems more and more like a great deal, just picked this one up brand new from Japan for $518.....did a 1off mod with the blue bezel from the 581 monster, and on a blue Isofrane, not gonna sell it this time, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Howa, did you cut down a 22mm strap?


Actually a 24mm strap I cut down.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

they are difficult to find on the market even they has been released since few months


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I highly encourage you to get them while you can!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolyCannoli (Feb 21, 2018)

For the last few weeks I was looking for a rugged summer watch that could handle the ocean and still look good in a casual setting. After hours of browsing, I thought I was set on a white faced diver, but still couldn't decide on a specific brand/model. The only one in my price range really standing out to me was the all white "Baby Monster" SNZF45K1. I wasn't crazy about the "shark tooth" look and I felt like I was settling for a less robust version of the real deal. However, I liked the color scheme and price, albeit nearly impossible to find for sale anywhere...then, I stumble upon this Gen 3 Monster.

So, thanks to this thread, Watchuseek gained a new member, I finally pulled the trigger on a Monster, my wallet got a bit lighter, and its possible I just got myself into yet another expensive hobby. o|

I became an instant a fan of Seiko when I was looking for a dress watch and bought the SARB065 "Cocktail Time". I really love that watch and I'm hoping this diver has a similar impression.

Cheers!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Giving one of these Gen 3 Blue Monsters a long look for a possible purchase. It's really growing on me. Would look great on a dark blue/grey Nato for example:


----------



## supergahar (Apr 3, 2008)

omg. before just wanting to buy blue samurai, upon browse found this baby. immediately order this. 
its like another love for 1st sight after my 10 y o orange monster.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Gen 3 green monster



Blue Lagoon samurai


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

I should not have seen this. Now I want one.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Broke down yesterday and ordered a blue SZSC003 from Japan. Decided that even though the price is a bit steep and I’m not a fan of the cyclops that I do love the blue dial and upgraded 6R15. Plus it may be a while until we see a regular 4R36 release of the Monster.


----------



## supergahar (Apr 3, 2008)

just wondering why the crown doesn't have S emblem. damn


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

My blue Monster just landed. I was kind of holding out for a 4th Gen with a 4R36 (and no cyclops) but since blue is my favourite colour I decided to jump on the SZSC003 while they can still be had new for $500 from Japan. Who knows when or even if Seiko will release a 4R36 Monster again? I always regretted not getting an SRP307 when they could be had for $200. These are a bit steep for $500 in my opinion even with the 6R15. I have so many watches the 50 vs 41 hr power reserve is not really useful. Plus based on my experience with my SARB033 with a 6R15D it seems like 6R15 only stay accurate when worn all the time (fully wound).

The bracelet was a PITA to re-size. All my previous Seiko Divers had the collar in the middle of the link which is much easier to work with. Thankfully I had a jewellers kit with all the needed tools and hardware. I love the dial colour. It sometimes looks black, slate grey or navy blue depending on the lighting conditions. It's like owning 3 watches in one. With the new dial hour markers with chrome surrounds and chromed hands I think this could even be worn with a suit to the office (obviously there are still better watches for dress wear though). The second generation with the shark teeth was much less classy and more fun (Monster teeth). Other than the cyclops I love the look of the 3rd generation.

Not really a fan of the cyclops, but it's not too bad in person. If it doesn't grow on me I'll do a flat sapphire swap down the road maybe. My main concern is that it sits proud of the bezel so no doubt it will get scratched at some point. I'd love to remove it but don't want to try the heat method and risk damaging the crystal gasket. I was also worried it would be a bit big on my 6.5" wrist but like most of the reviews state it wears pretty good for us small waisted folk. Close to my top end at about 48mm lug to lug height, but pretty comfortable.

My serial number is 810238 (January 2018). So while they may be "limited" I doubt there are 1,000. You'd think Seiko would have serial numbered them if that was the case. I wonder is they stopped making the SZSC003 now that the Jade Monster is out (SZSC005)? Seems like all the 3rd generation ones have had short 1 year production runs.

Anyhow I'm going to go hide from my wife. I not only bought a Seiko Monster this week, but an Orient Mako USA II after Orient USA announced they ship to Canada (we lost our importer in Quebec a few years ago). So no doubt I'll be sleeping in the doghouse when my wife sees the new watches. I'd been on a solar quartz quick but missed owning some autos so I went a bit overboard.


----------



## pickle puss (Feb 13, 2006)

Late to the serial # party, but if anyonreis still counting.


7O0289


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

cycletronic2000 said:


> For some reason, the cyclops annoyed me to no end, especially for the blue monster. Maybe it was the low contrast and darkness of the dial face. Easily taken care though with a crystal swap, now it looks a million times better for my tastes.
> 
> View attachment 12009290











(3....2....1...BLAST OFF!)

My SZSC003 is running beautifully and is well within COSC specs when worn continuously (except sleeping). The cyclops is not growing on me though. I find it creates more distortions and isn't really that useful. As far as I recall this is the first watch I've owned with a cyclops and may be my last. Why does Seiko put these on their watches? They are way easier to install then remove. The cyclops is just a big fat wart on this watch in my opinion.

I'm tempted to do a sapphire swap or even just put the regular domed Hardlex from the older monsters on it, but the idea of cracking open a brand new watch is unsettling. So I might swap it in a few years when I service it. I'm also not brave enough to try the flame method as I don't want to damage the crystal gasket. I was thinking of getting a mini turtle but I'm pretty sure the cyclops on that would drive me nuts too (maybe its better because it's round?).


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Hope to see those watches in stock. shame on seiko to have dismissed them


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## Tonster1 (Mar 22, 2015)

pickle puss said:


> Late to the serial # party, but if anyonreis still counting.
> 
> 7O0289


Japan online store has it on pre order with an end of July delivery. Sorry, not able to post link. The green version is available for pre order (Japan online store) and they have the blue version in stock for USD $508 on the shopping in japan website.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Just received my 003. I am not going to post photos as i honestly feel that this watch needs to be experienced firsthand. I was shocked when i put it on my wrist...

First impressions (in the exact order of events):

1. Wow this wears so well.
2. Dear god it is actually quite petite and not the huge chunk i pictured it to be.
3. Perfection in terms of alignment, fit and finish. "Just right" bezel action.
4. Wow this wears so well!
5. One of a kind. Love it.
6. (You may flame me for this once) Love the cyclops. Love it. A monster with an eye looking at you. Literally. When you are not looking at it, it is looking at you with that one-eyed date. An excellent "Monster" imho. Thought i would be on the fence but no way... this is indeed a MONSTER! I totally get why Seiko did it.
7. The dial... the subdued blue... the one-eyed monster rests in the deep and kicks up the ocean floor as it settles down after a feast. You have to see it in person to appreciate it.
8. The delicately concave bezel... The slight dome of the crystal... 
9. With all of the watches i've had the pleasure of owning/trading/wearing... how did i miss this one until now... 
10. That one eye is looking at me and it's whispering... "Put me on your wrist"

That concludes my initial impressions. I shall measure performance over the next few weeks and report back.

Edit: SN for the registry attached.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

Well, the recent serial numbers show the watch has been in production, or at least coming off the production line at some unknown frequency, for at least 2 years. If this model is indeed limited, it is by some arbitrary determination. Realistically, I can see Seiko sending out sales literature to ADs saying it is limited as in: “We ain’t gonna be making as many of these anymore and will stop soon. How many do you want to order?”

AMAZING watch, though. It is easily my favorite diver.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

why they produce the blu and not the black and the orange that made this watch an icon?


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Well, the recent serial numbers show the watch has been in production, or at least coming off the production line at some unknown frequency, for at least 2 years. If this model is indeed limited, it is by some arbitrary determination. Realistically, I can see Seiko sending out sales literature to ADs saying it is limited as in: "We ain't gonna be making as many of these anymore and will stop soon. How many do you want to order?"


Sounds like it 

I did not purchase this one with any intent to resell tbh (i know, never say never). Super engineer II coming in on Sunday and that will be the bracelet of choice for now. Several reasons for that choice... i do like steel bracelets (super versatile in any setting/environment), the SEII is a quality bracelet that matches the aggressive yet sculpted nature of the Monster, I do not want to resize the original bracelet due to the way it tapers and the number of links i'd have to remove, plus i just like the SEII much better in terms of quality. Measure, adjust the SE bracelet to the perfect size, pop off the original bracelet and install the SE. Clean, easy, quick (if you have the right tools and know how to use them not to leave a mark).

I am honestly so impressed with this particular Seiko that i may have it adjusted and regulated should i find performance to be lacking. As for hardlex - i've never ever scratched one in my entire life. AR sapphire? Maybe if anything happens... but i'd like to keep the watch original for as long as possible.

As far the the dial color... i do really like it. I'll put it this way... i like just looking at it and i like the fact that it will work with any outfit. I will not think twice about wearing this watch to a business meeting. Orange is super fun (and iconic), true, however not for every occasion in my view. Black is... well, black. Green is cool but this blue is just universal and timeless. My opinion only, definitely not knocking down any dials, colors, models or personal preferences.


----------



## Mr. James Duffy (Feb 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> why they produce the blu and not the black and the orange that made this watch an icon?


You should still be able to find the Gen 3 Black Monster pre-owned for around $500. The Orange Monster is a different story. Now THAT is an icon!


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Mr. James Duffy said:


> You should still be able to find the Gen 3 Black Monster pre-owned for around $500. The Orange Monster is a different story. Now THAT is an icon!


True and true.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

With the new bracelet installed:




























Took over an hour (OCD me) but the installation went as planned. 2 links removed from each end of the SE II and it fits my weird wrist (I wear my watches low) exactly how I like it. Super comfortable. Kept the original bracelet still in plastic.


----------



## Rounic (Sep 25, 2013)

Quick update on performance:

I usually check the watch at the same exact time (7AM) as i pick it up upon waking up. Over the course of several days so far the watch exhibited COSC performance. Depending on daily activity it can go +-1 sec . Sometimes it is 1 sec behind and then other times it is 1 sec ahead. I believe that it has to do with the power (charge level) of the watch but regardless of that i am super impressed. Some of my high-end watches which cost 10x the price of this watch (going to get flamed for this, i know) are not keeping up with this MONSTER.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rounic said:


> Quick update on performance:
> 
> I usually check the watch at the same exact time (7AM) as i pick it up upon waking up. Over the course of several days so far the watch exhibited COSC performance. Depending on daily activity it can go +-1 sec . Sometimes it is 1 sec behind and then other times it is 1 sec ahead. I believe that it has to do with the power (charge level) of the watch but regardless of that i am super impressed. Some of my high-end watches which cost 10x the price of this watch are performing (going to get flamed for this, i know) are not keeping up with this MONSTER.


Yup mine has been excellent as well. It looses time on the wrist and gains in the watch box overnight so I can keep it within 1-2 off every day. Amazing!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Decided my SZSC003 is a keeper. Love the Monster.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

She gorgeous!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vanagon (Jul 13, 2008)

Anyone know which black seiko rubber strap is a good fit for this? (Shorter than longer would be preferred, if there are multiple options).


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Is it totally different with 1st gen?
I experienced only black& orange 1st gen
Anybody experience all 1,2,3 generations?

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

3rd Generation SZSC003 fresh from the watchmaker with the sapphire crystal from eBay installed. Decided to get rid of the fugly cyclops and splurge on a sapphire crystal since this piece is a keeper. Date window with the white surround and blacked-out date wheel looks great now!


----------

